# [Extreme-Review] Razer Orochi meets Megasoma, Kabuto & Goliathus



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

Mobiler Begleiter und dann auch noch spieletauglich?
Die Razer Orochi im Extreme-Review
Sein Debüt hat der kleine Nager gerade erst hinter sich gebracht, doch nun gilt es die gebotenen Qualitäten in einem kleinen Review der PCGHX-Spielergemeinde näher zu bringen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine kleine User-News hat es vor ein paar Wochen bereits angekündigt, dass der Postmann fleißig Ware im heimischen Testlabor abgeworfen hat. Um was es sich da Feines handelt, seht ihr nochmals auf dem folgenden Bild. Es sind die Razer Orochi nebst ihrem Begleiter, dem Kabuto-Pad. Als weitere Mitstreiter finden sich der neue High-End-Vertreter Megasoma- und das altbewährte Goliathus-Pad in der Runde ein.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*Wie üblich gebührt die Ehre und der Dank für die Bereitstellung der Testsamples zunächst direkt dem Sponsor dieses Reviews, der deutschen Vertretung von Razer. Ein weiterer Gruß geht in diesem Sinne in Richtung Frankfurt, an Stefan, der zu dieser Fügung sicher ein entscheidendes Quentchen beigetragen hat.​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In einem kleinen Teaser zeigt Razer sofort, wo sich die Orochi heimisch fühlt. Gemäß dem Leitsatz "Gaming on the go" soll die Maus Spielern zur Seite stehen, die ihrerseits auf größte Präzision beim Aiming ihres Shooters angewiesen sind - zum Beispiel dem bekanntesten Vertreter "Counter Strike".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF9SwVBblyg
*Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Für den, der es noch nicht kennt sei gesagt, dass dieses Inhaltsverzeichnis interaktiv nutzbar ist. Man kann mit einem kurzen Klick direkt zu den gewünschten Stellen springen. Hat man den gewünschten Teil gelesen, so gibt es an deren Ende auch wieder einen Sprung zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis.  Ebenso verhalten sich die Bilder in diesem Review. Mit einem Klick werden sie größer, was die Übersichtlichkeit doch arg verbessert. Grundsätzlich lässt sich alles vergrößern, was einen grauen Rahmen hat.


Desktop-Hintergründe
Technische Daten des Herstellers
Verpackung & Lieferumfang
Impressionen
Batteriewechsel leicht gemacht
Größenvergleich Orochi vs. Roccat Kone
Treiber & Funktionen
Razer Kabuto
Razer Goliathus
Razer Megasoma
Fazit - Mauspads
Fazit - Orochi
 *Desktop-Hintergründe*

Als Freund der Fotografie möchte ich euch meine Versuche, die Orochi im Bild festzuhalten, natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Aufbereitet in 1.680 x 1.050 Pixeln wünsche ich mir eine Verbreitung auf möglichst vielen Spieler-Displays.  Viel Spaß damit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Technische Daten des Herstellers
*
Die technischen Daten des Herstellers sind für viele Spieler maßgebend, obwohl sie meist nicht annähernd die Qualität einer Maus wiedergeben. Trotzdem sollen diese hier genannt werden. Als einzige Auffälligkeiten zeigen sich die Unterschiede der Auflösung und Abtastrate im Bluetooth-, bzw. USB-Modus. Die Auflösung selbst verdoppelt sich dabei von 2.000 auf 4.000 DPI, die Abtastrate hingegen verbessert sich um den Faktor 8. Ob sich der Unterschied bemerkbar macht, wird ein späterer Test zeigen. Anzumerken sei hier noch, dass man zwingend den Treiber über das Internet laden muss, da dieser nicht mitgeliefert wird.

*Daten allgemein:*
 • Razer Precision 3G Laser-Sensor
• Tracking up to 100 inches per second
• Razer Synapse - Onboard-Memory
• On-The-Fly Sensitivity Einstellung
• extrem leise Teflon-Füße
• vergoldete USB-Anschlüsse
• Stromversorgung über 2 AA Batterien 
• Größe in mm: 99(L) x 67.8(W) x 35(H)
*
  Wireless-Mode:*
  - optimierte Bluetooth 2.0 Verbindung
  - Auflösung bis zu 2.000 DPI
  - 125Hz Abtastrate
- 8ms Reaktionszeit

*USB-Mode:*
- ummanteltes USB-Kabel
- Auflösung bis zu 4.000 DPI
- 1000Hz Abtastrate
- 1ms Reaktionszeit

*Systemanforderungen:*
  - PC mit Bluetooth und/oder USB-Anschluss
  - Windows  XP / XP x64 / Vista / Vista x64 / Windows 7 / Windows 7 x64
  - Internetverbindung (Treiberinstallation) 
- 35MB Festplattenspeicher

*Preis:*
- Offizieller Verkaufspreis von 79 Euro / im Preisvergleich ab 63 Euro (Stand 09.12.2009)

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*

Wie schauts denn nun aus, wenn man durch die Auslage diverser Hardware-Märkte schlendert? Sticht einem die Razer Orochi ins Auge? Aufgrund des aufdringlichen grell grünen Inlays schaut man sicher schnell mal ins Regal, ansonsten handelt es sich aber eher um eine schlichte Blisterverpackung, wie sie nahezu überall üblich ist. Der Blick fällt somit sofort auf die Maus, diese kann aber in der Verpackung nicht Probe gefasst werden - schade. Ansonsten ist das Äußere der Verpackung mit allerlei technischen Daten gefüllt, die eine Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Mäusen möglich macht. Entscheidet man sich dann für die Orochi, geht es daheim an das Auspacken. Nach dem Entfernen zahlreicher Klebestreifen gelangt man schlussendlich an das kleine Objekt der Begierde. Die Maus ist sorgfältig im Blister befestigt, herausfallen kann sie somit beim Auspacken nicht. Das Letzte Bild zeigt die zweigeteilte Verpackung, die im hinteren Teil das Zubehör beherbergt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im hinteren Teil der Verpackung findet man wie gesagt, das komplette Zubehör zur Maus. Verpackt ist das Ganze wie schon bei der Mamba, in kleinen, separaten Pappboxen. Im Gegensatz zur Mamba verzichtet Razer hier aber auf die Einlegtücher, die bei dieser einen noch edleren Touch heraufbeschworen haben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Boxen sind mit typischen Razer-Logos und Gamer-Sprüchen bestückt. Die Kartons sind schlicht, edel und funktionell. Das hier kein Kunststoff verwendet wird, ist ein kleines Lob wert.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie wir wissen, kann die Orochi neben ihrer Funktionalität als Bluetooth-Maus, auch mit einem Kabel betrieben werden. Das mitgelieferte Mauskabel ist mit 100 Zentimetern um einiges kürzer als das einer Desktop-Maus, die Orochi ist aber vornehmlich für den mobilen Einsatz konstruiert - und man sitzt ja keine 2 Meter von seinem Notebook entfernt.  Das Verbindungssystem ist dasselbe wie schon bei der Mamba, auf der einen Seite ein spezieller, in der Maus geführter Stecker, auf der anderen Seite ein normaler USB-Anschluss. Beide Stecker sind vergoldet, der USB-Stecker zusätzlich durch eine Kappe gegen Verschmutzen geschützt. Das Kabel selbst ist angenehm mit einem Stoffmantel geschützt und hat so neben guten Gleiteigenschaften auch auf der optischen Seite einen Pluspunkt verdient. Ebenso positiv ist, dass das Kabel immer das Bestreben hat sich zu "strecken" und so keine nervigen Schlaufen auf dem Arbeitsplatz entstehen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Maus für mobiles Gaming will gut geschützt von einer Location zur anderen transportiert werden. Zu diesem Zweck liefert Razer eine kleine Neoprentasche mit, in der man direkt nach dem Auspacken die benötigten AA-Zellen findet. Das rechte Bild offenbart das giftgrüne Innenfutter, welches die Maus schützt und außerdem noch eine Lasche aus Hartplastik, die die Tasche in zwei Hälften teilt. Auf der einen Seite kann so die Maus und auf der anderen Seite das Kabel transportiert werden. Man muss also keine Angst haben, dass die Stecker die empfindliche Oberfläche beschädigen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu guter Letzt findet man noch ein paar nützliche Goodies im Lieferumfang. Der Umschlag auf der linken Seite beinhaltet neben der Anleitung und der Garantiekarte noch Razer-Aufkleber und anderen Papierkram. Rechts seht ihr noch einmal die Maus auf ihrem grünen Hintergrund, der mit Drachenköpfen verziert ist.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Unterseite der Maus sollte nicht unbeobachtet bleiben. Diese ist beim Kauf durch eine Folie geschützt und entpuppt sich nach dem Entfernen dieser betont schlicht. Die Optik gleicht mit ihrem eckigen Stil einem Stealth-Bomber und verfügt über vier große Auflageflächen, die während der Benutzung nur auf einem schmalen Streifen aufliegen. Direkt unter dem Sensor befindet sich als einziges sichtbares Feature, der Schieber zum Umschalten zwischen dem USB- und Bluetooth-Modus. Stehen die Striche übereinander, befindet sich die Maus im kabellos nutzbaren Zustand, auf der rechten Stellung ist die Maus stromlos und damit entweder abgeschaltet oder im USB-Modus.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Impressionen*

Ein paar kleine Impressionen rund um die Orochi. Klein, fein und in absolut symmetrisch, was sie für Links- wie Rechtshänder tauglich macht.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*
Batteriewechsel leicht gemacht*

Wer die letzten beiden Bilder der Unterseite der Maus gesehen hat, der wird sicher bemerkt haben, dass an dem kleinen Nagetier weder Kontaktpunkte für eine Ladeschale, noch ein Batteriefach zu erkennen sind. Und zugegeben, als Vertreter der learning-by-doing-Fraktion habe auch ich die Maus ein paar Mal ungläubig in der Hand gedreht und mich gewundert. Des Rätsels Lösung hat Razer extrem gut versteckt - und wer nicht gerade die Anleitung zur Hand nimmt, der wird die winzige Vertiefung am Heck der Maus bestimmt ebenso übersehen wie ich. Direkt unter dem Bereich der gummierten Oberseite kann man die Oberschale mit minimalem Kraftaufwand anheben und nach einem magischen Klick auch so das Innere freilegen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Oberteil lässt sich sogleich problemlos abnehmen und zeigt selbst unter dem Kunststoffkleid eine absolut tadellose Verarbeitung, die man sicher "Razer typisch" bezeichnen kann. Die mitgelieferten AA-Zellen können direkt eingesetzt werden und flutschen seidig an ihren Bestimmungsort ohne zu verkanten oder durch Platzmangel gewaltsam hineingedrückt zu werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden nächsten Bilder zeigen noch einmal deutlich die exzellente Verarbeitung. Auf dem linken Bild kann man nebenbei noch erkennen, was dieses magische Klicken ausgelöst hat. Die Oberschale ist mittels drei länglicher Magnete mit dem Rest der Maus verbunden. Eine clevere Lösung, die abgebrochene Kleinteile der Vergangenheit angehören lässt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Treiber & Funktionen*

Funktionen der Maus kann man in einem Schnelldurchlauf abgrasen. Nicht weil es keine gibt, sondern weil diese clever und einfach verpackt sind und sehr gezielt eingesetzt werden. Da wäre zunächst die Beleuchtungsfunktionen der Orochi. Die Mamba hatte seinerzeit noch eine separate Batterieanzeige, die Orochi verzichtet auf diese aus Platzgründen. Diese Funktion übernimmt eine zentral hinter dem Mausrad liegende LED, die im Schlitz zwischen den beiden Haupttasten liegt. Sofern sie blau leuchtet oder blinkt, signalisiert sie volle Batterien und eine funktionierende Bluetooth-Verbindung. Leuchtet oder blinkt sie allerdings rot, so ist der Füllstand der Stromspender mau. Ein Wechsel oder der Umstieg auf das Kabel steht dann kurz bevor. 

Während des mittlerweile 3 Wochen langen Testalltags hat die Erstbefüllung an Batterien noch nicht schlapp gemacht, trotz täglich mehr als 6 Stunden Arbeitseinsatz. Die Orochi geht also scheinbar sparsam mit ihren Reserven zu Werke.

Der Sensor der Maus wird oft als Marketinginstrument genutzt und auch bei der Orochi hat man hier wieder ordentlich an der Schraube gedreht, um eine möglichst hohe Auflösung zu präsentieren. Neu ist der Sensor allerdings nicht wirklich. Vielmehr eine aufgebohrte Variante des 3G-Sensors der Diamondback mit der Auflösung der Salmosa. Insgesamt wurden hier also keine Abstriche gemacht. Nachteilig erweist sich immer noch die Bauart, da Low-Senser die Maus nicht ohne Versatz umsetzen können.

Ein ebenso wichtiges Detail ist neben den technischen Features der Hardware, der softwareseitige Support im Betriebssystem. Razer verzichtet (zumindest bei dem mir vorliegenden Presse-Sample) auf die Dreingabe einer Treiber-CD. Allerdings werden die wenigsten Gamer eine solche wirklich benötigen. Aufgrund der Schnelllebigkeit bietet es sich sowieso an, den jeweils aktuellsten Treiber auf der Herstellerseite zu laden - gerade auch, weil mit dem Treiber die Firmware der Maus auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht werden kann. 

Den jeweils aktuellen Treiber gibt es auf*** Ein einfacher Klick auf der letzten Seite des Treibers katapultiert einen aber ebenso auf die Downloadseite.

Die Firmware wird bei der Orochi über einen separat installierten Installer realisiert, der in der Handhabung etwas sperrig ist. Nach ein paar Versuchen klappt aber auch dieses und man sollte zwingend den nächsten Bildschirm sehen - ansonsten hat man verloren. 
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nächsten beiden Screens zeigen den Einstieg in den eigentlichen Treiber. Grundsätzlich weist das Menü darauf hin, dass die Maus nur mit einer aktiven USB-Verbindung verändert und beschrieben werden kann. Ist dies getan, so wird zu Beginn die jetzige Konfiguration von der Maus geladen und es geht weiter, direkt in das Treiber-Menü. Das Schreiben auf der Maus ist gewohnt langsam und mir bereits seit der Mamba bekannt. Häufiges Ändern geht also mit einiger Wartezeit einher.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man befindet sich im ersten Reiter zur Belegung der Maustasten. Die Besonderheit hier: jeder der sechs Haupttasten kann eine von insgesamt 15 Funktionen zugewiesen werden. Das ist bisher einmalig, beschränken doch viele Hersteller gewisse Funktionen auf Zusatztasten.​

Klick einfach (linke Maustaste Standard)
Menü ( rechte Maustaste Standard)
Universelles Scrollen (Mausrad Standard)
Doppelklick
Makro
Sensitivity -> 1 Stufe höher
Sensitivity -> 1 Stufe niedriger
Vorwärts (Daumentaste 2 Standard)
Zurück (Daumentaste 1 Standard)
"On the fly"-Sensitivity
Single Key (z.B. einzelner Buchstabe)
Profil wählen
Aufwärts scrollen
Abwärts scrollen
Knopf/Taste deaktivieren
Dem Mausrad selbst können insgesamt sechs Funktionen auferlegt werden:


Makro
Sensitivity -> 1 Stufe höher
Sensitivity -> 1 Stufe niedriger
Aufwärts scrollen
Abwärts scrollen
Knopf/Taste deaktivieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Die nächsten beiden Reiter widmen sich der Performance und den Profilen, die auf der Maus gespeichert werden können. Im Performance-Menü werden die wichtigsten Einstellungen vorgenommen: Geschwindigkeiten, Sensitivity, Beschleunigung und Abtastfrequenz. Über Schieberegler sind dpi-Einstellungen schnell gewählt, zusätzlich kann man hier beide Achsen der Ebene separat voneinander konfigurieren. Von hier aus geht es noch eine Ebene tiefer in die Konfiguration der Sensitivity-Stufen, die jederzeit gewechselt werden können. Fünf verschiedene Stufen können nach Wunsch und wieder in beiden Achsen eingestellt werden. Perfektionisten können sich die Maus hier wirklich exakt auf den Arm schneidern. Das Menü für die speicherbaren Profile zeigt sich wie die übrige Software sehr übersichtlich. Profile können importiert, exportiert und einzelnen Anwendungen/Spielen zugewiesen werden, was auch in der Praxis tadellos funktioniert. Lässt man die Standardbelegung der Maus unangetastet, so kann man die Auflösung on-the-fly mit den rechten beiden Seitentasten ändern. Eine Anzeige für die 5-stufige Rasterung gibt es aber leider nicht.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzten beiden Reiter sind das Makro- und das Beleuchtungsmenü. Wie schon die Profile, so lassen sich Makros spielend leicht und sehr übersichtlich aufnehmen und ordnen. Dabei kann sogar die Länge der Eingabe oder die Zeitverzögerung mit einbezogen werden. Dieses Feature ist für Rollen- und Strategiespieler interessant, für einen Shooter-Spieler wie mich aber nur von untergeordneter Bedeutung, da bei vielen Online-Spielen kombinierte Tastenabfolgen gegen die Regeln sind. Die Funktion ist aber wieder ohne Tadel und leistet einen zuverlässigen Dienst. Abschließend bietet sich die Möglichkeit, die Beleuchtungsfunktionen der Orochi (Mausrad & Batterieanzeige) zu steuern. Wer es also dezent mag, der kann hier Hand anlegen. Im unteren Teil gibt es schließlich noch Informationen zum Treiber, der Firmware und einen direkten Draht zur Herstellerseite.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Größenvergleich Orochi vs. Roccat Kone*

Der Größenvergleich mit der Roccat Kone verdeutlicht das  eigentliche Spielgebiet der Razer Orochi - mobile Gaming. Viel zu sagen gibt es hier nicht, also lassen wir die Bilder für sich sprechen. Deutlich wird auf jeden Fall der Unterschied zwischen einer reinen Rechtshänder-Maus und einer Beidhänder-Maus, wie es die Orochi ist. Die angepasste Ergonomie ist nicht jedermanns Sache, man gewöhnt sich aber schnell daran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

* Razer Kabuto*

Das Razer Kabuto Mauspad ist der offizielle Partner der Orochi und auf Grund seiner Abmaße von 280 x 195 x 1,2 mm für den mobilen Einsatz prädestiniert. Nachdem man es aus seiner Verpackung befreit hat, entrollt es sich fast von alleine auf dem Schreibtisch und wirft nahezu keine Falten. Die Oberfläche ist samtig weich und besteht aus einer schwarzen Microfaser. In zwei Ecken sind jeweils der Name und das Razer-Logo eingearbeitet, ansonsten ist die Unterlage sehr schlicht. Die Unterseite ist gummiert und sorgt für ein absolut rutschfreies Spielerlebnis.

Neben dem reinen Einsatz als Mauspad sieht der Hersteller auch weitere kleine aber nette Funktionen vor. So kann die weiche Microfaser-Oberfläche auch zum Reinigen des Displays verwendet werden, das komplette Pad gar zum Schutz desselben vor der Notebook-Tastatur, die sich all zu oft im Laufe der Zeit im Display verewigt.

Der Preis liegt in diversen Preisvergleichen bei fairen 14 - 18 Euro.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Razer Goliathus Control*

Mit dem Goliathus Control gesellt sich ein altbewährtes Pad zum Vergleich. Es ist mit einer sehr groben Struktur aus Stoff versehen und soll in dieser Edition die Präzision erheblich verbessern, wobei laut Hersteller alle Sensortypen gleichermaßen gut unterstützt werden. Erhältlich ist es in drei Größen zu

Übergroß - 444 x 355 x 4 mm
Standard - 355 x 254 x 4 mm
Platzsparend - 270 x 215 x 4 mm
Das Goliathus selbst ist ein sehr robustes Mauspad und kann von der Optik her als grobschlächtig angesehen werden. Die Verarbeitung ist ok, erzeugt aber keinen Aha-Effekt. Angesichts der nicht altuellen Version und dem guten Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis ist das aber zu verschmerzen. Auch hier sorgt wieder eine gummierte Unterseite für absolut rutschfreies Spielen. Applikationen in den Ecken sind wieder das einzige dezente Merkmal der Herkunft des Pads. Dieses Mal in aufgedruckter Variante.

Aktuell wird das Pad nicht nur in der ebenfalls erhältlichen "Speed-Edition" verkauft, sondern ebenfall in einer "Fragged-Edition" (Speed & Control), welche das Design des noch folgenden Megasoma-Pads beherbergt.

Der Preis liegt in diversen Preisvergleichen bei günstigen 10 Euro.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​* Razer Megasoma*

Das derzeitige Highlight aus dem Hause Razer soll das Megasoma darstellen. Zweifelsohne kann man diese bereits feststellen, wenn man im Laden das Preisschild betrachtet. Um der Angabe mal vorzugreifen, muss der geneigte Käufer satte 45 - 50 Euro aus dem Portemonnaie zücken, um in den Besitz dieser Unterlage zu gelangen. 

Das 350 x 230 x 2 mm große Pad besteht aus einer beschichteten Silikon-Matte, die Material bedingt schon absolut rutschfrei auf dem Tisch liegen bleiben soll. In der Praxis zeigen sich aber leichte Schwächen, die durch eine kurze Säuberung oder ein Anfeuchten behoben werden können. Laut Hersteller bietet die raue und mit der Maus hart wirkende Oberfläche den besten Zusammenschluss von Hard- und Soft-Pads aus dem Hause Razer und ist absolut kompromisslosen Spielern gewidmet. Man verspricht neben der reinen Leistung der Unterlage auch eine sehr gute Transportierbarkeit, da das Material schwer zerstörbar ist. Für die Oberfläche soll gleiches gelten - sie soll absolut verschleißfest sein. 

Wie bei allen anderen Mauspads auch, befindet sich in der unteren linken Ecke die Bezeichnung, die obere rechte Ecke ist scheinbar leer. Aber nur scheinbar. Das letzte, zweifelsohne düstere Bild zeigt, was sich nur im Dunkeln abzeichnet. Das Pad ist mit einem fluoreszierenden Razer-Logo in Übergröße verziert.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit - Mauspads*

Ein Fazit bezüglich Mauspads kann natürlich nur eines - eine subjetive Meinung meinerseits sein. Zu unterschiedlich sind die Wünsche und Anforderungen seitens jeden Spielers und auch der eingesetzte Nager ist ein ausschlaggebender Faktor bei der Bewertung.

Die drei Kandidaten sind zumindest alle von einem Hersteller, womit die Gemeinsamkeiten bezüglich der Oberflächen aber auch schon enden. Das Kabuto ist wegen der Microfaser natürlich das leiseste Pad im Testfeld, Goliathus Control und Megasoma sind etwas lauter - erzeugen mitunter ein nicht störendes, aber leicht schleifendes Geräusch, welches bei beiden gleich klingt. Das Spielgefühl äußert sich auch sehr unterschiedlich. Goliathus Control und Megasoma spielen sich schnell und lassen den Mauszeiger nur so über den Bildschirm fliegen. Hier ist das Kabuto das absolute Gegenteil. Die samtige Oberfläche lässt die Orochi nur langsam gleiten, es kommt eine gewisse Trägheit, bzw. Schwere auf. Aufgrund der geringen Größe aber sicher auch gewollt, da man sonst schnell neben dem Pad landet. Bei der Präzision geben sich die drei Kandidaten nach meiner Meinung nichts. Sie zeigen insgesamt überhaupt keine Schwächen und sind tolle Unterlagen. Der Mauszeiger springt kein einziges Mal hin und her, obwohl die Beschaffenheit unterschiedlicher nicht sein kann. Hier entscheidet alleine der Geschmack oder der Geldbeutel. Gerade beim Megasoma will eine Anschaffung wohl überlegt sein, sind doch rund 45 -50 Euro eine sehr hohe Summe für ein Mauspad.

Abschließend bleibt hier noch zu erwähnen, dass sich auch eine Roccat Kone, die ich gegen getestet habe, auf allen Oberflächen sehr heimisch fühlt. Hier ist besonders das Megasoma zu nennen, welches eine tolle Performance bietet.

Entscheide also jeder selbst, was schlussendlich zu einem passt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Fazit Orochi*

Das Fazit zur getesteten Maus ist kurz und bündig.

Die Orochi ist Ableger einer Gattung, die es bislang in dieser Form noch nicht gab. Spieler, die viel unterwegs sind, mussten bisher entweder ihren "großen" Nager vom Desktop-System entkoppeln, oder mit halbgaren Derivaten vorlieb nehmen. Razer schafft hier endlich Abhilfe und bringt mit der Orochi ein wirklich hervorragend funktionierendes Stück Hardware auf den Markt. Wer sich einmal an die Größe und die Ergonomie als Beidhänder-Maus gewöhnt hat, möchte nichts anderes mehr unterwegs benutzen. Sicher kann man die heimische Spielermaus mitnehmen, die Größe und oft nicht vorhandene Schutztasche verbieten dies aber oft.

Verarbeitung, Funktion und Treiber sind Razer typisch auf sehr hohem Niveau, einzig der Preis stößt hier negativ auf. Dieser ist aber trotzdem durch die Einmaligkeit der Maus mit Bluetooth- und USB-Verbindung gerechtfertigt. Leichte Schwächen zeigen nur die seitlichen Tasten. Diese sind fast eben eingelassen und dadurch nicht immer sauber zu ertasten. Auch von der Funktion her leistet sich zumindest die Daumentaste "Zurück" manchmal eine Auszeit und muss ein zweites Mal betätigt werden. 

Insgesamt aber eine Maus, die klar eine Empfehlung verdient hat. Als Spielermaus steht sie den großen Desktop-Geschwistern in nichts nach.  

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

Bildersarg


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

Bildersarg 1


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

Bildersarg 2


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

Bildersarg 3


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2009)

So, Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung. Es ist mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Review.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen, ich werde morgen Abend noch weitere Bilder der Maus und auch einige Desktops online stellen. Damit ihr aber schon mal vorweg was zu schauen habt, hier der Großteil der Arbeit.

Bis dahin ​


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes review 
Ausführlich und sehr gelungene Fotos ,genauso ,wie die Idee mal Wallpaper zu machen.


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2009)

UPDATE:

- Impressionen
- Größenvergleich mit der Roccat Kone
- Weitere Wallpaper

@ Sesfontain
So neu ist die Idee gar nicht. Ich habe das eigentlich schon für jedes Review gemacht. Hier mal meine Sammlung. Die Bilder laufen im halbstündigen Wechsel über meinen Screen.


----------



## xTc (10. Dezember 2009)

Echt genialer Artikel. 

Super geschrieben, macht echt Spaß alles zu lesen. Und die Bilder sind auch super.

Da ich eh mal ein neues Mauspad brauche, werde ich mir wohl das Razer Goliathus Control holen.


----------



## johnnyGT (12. Dezember 2009)

Super Review-ausführlich und hilfreich wie immer!

@ Klutten ist es nur ein zufall oder 
warum ähneln die Namen Scythe Kühlern?
wie z.B Kabuto  = Scythe Kabuto
oder Orochi = Scythe Orochi
gruß johnnyGT


----------



## spinal227 (12. Dezember 2009)

Super Review, respekt für die Arbeit! 




johnnyGT schrieb:


> Super Review-ausführlich und hilfreich wie immer!
> 
> @ Klutten ist es nur ein zufall oder
> warum ähneln die Namen Scythe Kühlern?
> ...


Nun, die Begriffe stammen aus der japanischen Sprache.
Orochi z.B. heißt afaik "Das Größte" oder so ähnlich.

Edith: In einem anderen Forum schreibt einer: Orochi = Riesenschlange.
Und Kabuto ist ein Helm, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabuto


----------



## McZonk (12. Dezember 2009)

Mensch Kollege: Bei den Bildern hast du dich aber auch mal wieder selbst übertroffen. Wirklich einsame Spitze .

Und auch in dem Review ist wirklich wieder eine super Arbeit gelungen. War wirklich toll (obwohl ich mich normalerweise für diesen Bereich eher weniger begeistern kann) das Review bei ner Tasse Kaffee zu lesen.


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2009)

THX, aber ich hoffe du hast nicht so ->  dagesessen. ^^

@ johnnygt
Die Verwandschaft der Namen habe ich nicht nachrecherchiert. Zumindest hat aber wohl keiner der Hersteller explizite Rechte daran.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Dezember 2009)

Schöner Test und die Bilder sind perfekt. Mir gefällt die Maus sehr gut, aber mir ist die zu klein ich will lieber eine Große Maus haben.


----------



## Oxid (12. Dezember 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Echt genialer Artikel.
> 
> Super geschrieben, macht echt Spaß alles zu lesen. Und die Bilder sind auch super.
> 
> Da ich eh mal ein neues Mauspad brauche, werde ich mir wohl das Razer Goliathus Control holen.



Mach das, ist ein super Mauspad, ich verwende es zusammen mit einer Deathadder und bin voll zufrieden!

@ Klutten: Super Review und die Fotos sind mal einfach nur geil!


----------



## Astimon (12. Dezember 2009)

Echt genialer Review.

Ein super Verhältnis aus super geschossenen Bildern und informativen Text 

Eins will ich aber gerne noch wissen: Wie lang ist denn nun das Mauskabel der Orochi? Mit X als Platzhalter kann ich so wenig anfangen^^


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2009)

Hups, da hab ich wohl was vergessen. Das Kabel ist insgesamt 100 cm lang  ...man könnte auch sagen - 1m


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Dezember 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist insgesamt 100 cm lang  ...man könnte auch sagen - 1m


Pfff, was denn nun? 

Ich kann mich McZonk eigentlich nur anschließen. Mich interessiert keines der Produkte konkret, aber die Bilder sind top. Das Megasoma-Pad würde ich allerdings mal gerne ausprobieren,  da ich denke, dass das Material gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.


----------



## Black Lion (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

also ich hab heute mein Megasoma erhalten und bin maßlos enttäuscht. So ein Gleitverhalten bietet auch ein Stoffmauspad für ein Zehntel des Preises. Dagegen fliegt die Maus über mein 1 1/2 Jahre altes und stark abgenutztes Razer Destructor förmlich.

Ich habe mir vor dem kauf etliche Tests durchgelesen und frage mich, wie alle dem Pad gute Gleiteigenschaften attestieren konnten. Gut, wer es "Control"-lastiger mag, für den is das sicher was, aber derjenige muss keine 50€ ausgeben. Für Speed-Freaks wie mich is das Ding jedenfalls nich zu gebrauchen, da kauf ich mir ja lieber nochma n neues Destructor.


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss gestehen, den Punkt Gleiteigenschaften habe ich bei dem Pad vergessen - hole ich nach. Allerdings sollte man anmerken, dass die Beschreibung der Gleiteigenschaften recht subjektiv ist und nur ein direkter Vergleich zwischen 2 Pads nebeneinander wirkliche Differenzen aufzeigt.

Daher habe ich gerade die Maus aber noch mal auf dem Megasoma und dem Destructor probiert. Also das Megasoma ist ähnlich schnell wie ein Destructor, eventuell einen Hauch langsamer. Wer es wirklich schnell liebt, der greift am Besten zum alten ExactMat und der Speed-Seite. Das Destructor ist dafür in Sachen Geräusch subjektiv doch leiser, da die Oberfläche anders gearbeitet ist und nicht dieses leicht kratzige Geräusch des Megasoma hat. Ich persönlich würde das Destruktor-Pad bevorzugen, da mir eine Gummiunterlage nicht so wirklich in den Kram passt. Meine Momentanen Kombis sind:

Desktop: Roccat Kone auf dem Roccat Taito
Notebook: Razer Orochi auf dem Razer Kabuto


----------



## Black Lion (21. Dezember 2009)

hm, entweder is die Gleitfähigkeit noch subjektiver als ich dachte, oder ich hab ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Wie gesagt, mein Destructor wurde schon recht stark beansprucht und dennoch ist das Gleitverhalten *deutlich* besser als beim Megasoma. Beim Destructor hat man halt nach wie vor diesen "Eiseffekt", quasi einmal anstubsen und die Maus legt noch einige cm zurück.  Beim Megasoma fehlt dieses Verhalten völlig.


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2009)

Das ist so "fast" richtig. Wenn du die Maus anstubst, wird sie auf dem Destructor von alleine etwas weiter gleiten, als auf dem Megasoma. An die Speed-Seite des ExactMat kommen aber beide Pads nicht wirklich ran. Ist dir denn das Pad wirklich zu langsam?


----------



## Black Lion (21. Dezember 2009)

ja wie gesagt, für mich sind das Welten. Ich empfand die Maus auf dem Megasoma als sehr träge, für mich wirkte es wie Schleifpapier. Aber ich bin da auch sehr empfindlich, nutze zusätzlich noch Hyperglides bzw. Aimtape und Func Silikonflüssigkeit.

Du sagst, dass das ExactMat noch schneller als das Destructor is? Das klingt sehr interessant, wie siehts bei dem Pad mit der Haltbarkeit aus?


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die Control-Seite des ExactMat zusammen mit einer MX518 knapp 2 Jahre ohne Abnutzungserscheinungen genutzt. Nur wenn man es gegen das Licht gehalten hat sah man, dass es ein wenig blank war. Zu spüren war da aber nichts. Empfindlich oder sensibel bin ich in dieser Hinsicht eigentlich auch, kann aber nicht klagen. Dass ich momentan das Taito nutze liegt einfach daran, dass die Roccat Kone auf den Razer-Pads irgendwie nicht so sehr komfortabel läuft.


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2009)

Macht sehr viel Spaß zulesen 

Deine Bilder aind auch wie immer "Erste Sahne"


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Review!

Hast du auch die Naga mal getestet? Habe da nämlich ein "Problem": *klick*


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für das Lob. Die Naga habe ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Da ich auch kein WOW-Spieler bin, würde ich sie bestimmt auch nicht so nutzen können, wie es ein RPG-Spieler täte.


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Review, sehr gute Bilder, wie immer bei dir, perfekt


----------



## Balu7 (7. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich habe das Kabuto-Mauspad für den Desktop und weiss nicht, wesshalb es nun so ungeeignet für diese Platform sein sollte.

Mir gefällt sie. Gut, das ist mein erstes Gamer-Mauspad. Habe sonst nur mit einem Dell-Pad gedaddelt.

Könnte mir das wer erklären?


----------



## Klutten (8. Januar 2010)

Es liegt halt immer im Blick des Betrachters. Ich habe eben bei Spielen festgestellt, dass Mäuse aus dem Hause Razer auf harten Pads besser funktionieren als auf einem Stoffpad. Andersherum finde ich auch, dass sich eine Roccat Kone auf einem Stoffpad wesentlich komfortabler nutzen lässt.

Zum Arbeiten nutze ich generell gerne Stoffpads, da sie sehr leise sind und ich auf einen geräuschlosen Arbeitsplatz wert lege. Da kommt mir dann auch das Kabuto für die Orochi zu Gute. Für diesen Zweck und den Schutz des Notebook-Displays ein tolles Teil.


----------



## plattenpate (28. Januar 2010)

Hi. Ich hab mir heute das Megasoma gekauft und hab ein Problem mit meiner Roccat Kone. Bei schnellen Bewegungen geht alles ohne Probleme doch sobald ich genaue Bewegungen machen will springt der Zeiger. Mit meiner alten Mx518 geht alles supa. Woran kann das liegen ??????


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Januar 2010)

Das Bild das bei dem Megasoma nur im Dunkeln sichtbar is, is echt ne nette Idee von Razer* 
*​


----------



## HZA (1. Februar 2010)

plattenpate schrieb:


> Hi. Ich hab mir heute das Megasoma gekauft und hab ein Problem mit meiner Roccat Kone. Bei schnellen Bewegungen geht alles ohne Probleme doch sobald ich genaue Bewegungen machen will springt der Zeiger. Mit meiner alten Mx518 geht alles supa. Woran kann das liegen ??????



Ich würd sagen, das liegt daran, dass die Kone einfach einen schlechten Lasersensor hat. Anscheinend ist der einzig gute Lasersensor der Avago ADNS-9500.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (23. Mai 2011)

Diese Maus geht mir tierisch auf den Sack. Jedesmal wenn ich nach nem Scythe OROCHI suche treffe ich auf Infos zu der Maus. 

Keine Ahnung ob ich mit so einer kleinen Maus zurecht käme aber mit nem großen Kühler sicherlich schon


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. August 2011)

ist bei der razer orochi ein lag zu spüren, weil sie halt ohne kabel läuft?

hat sie auch so eine beschichtung wire z.b. razer diamondback 3g??


----------



## roheed (5. August 2011)

kann mir auch vorstellen mir diese maus zuzulegen auch wenn sie etwas älter ist  
kann einer was über die Batterielaufzeit sagen? schaft sie zb. einen monat @ 7 stunden?


----------



## Tambob (7. September 2011)

Absolut genialer Mouse!
Ich benutze es seit einem Jahr. Bisher ohne Probleme. Ich habe es zu 95% kabellos in Betrieb. Habe keinen Unterschied zwischen mit/ohne Kabel feststellen können.
Der Verbrauch von 2xAA Batterien in 2-3 Monate ist auch zu verschmerzen. Bei mindestens 30 Std/Woche. Dafür muss es nie am Kabel hängen um aufgeladen zu werden. Normal mag ich interner Akkus mehr als Batterien, aber hier machen Batterien Sinn.

Wenn was an dem mouse wäre, würde ich trotz der relative hohen Preis jederzeit wieder zum Orochi greifen.


----------

